# What do you use to paint out of?



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

What do you use to put your paint in when you are using a brush?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

a deuce


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

I've voted a 'paint can.'

By that I mean a paint kettle. We call them kettles in the UK.
Strange but true :thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> I've voted a 'paint can.'
> 
> By that I mean a paint kettle. We call them kettles in the UK.
> Strange but true :thumbup:


Ditto, but we call them a cut pot.


----------



## LouLewyLewis (Sep 3, 2009)

I picked paint can, I haven't figured out how to hook a pot hook on my hand yet.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

out of paint can, i just call them "cut cans" i just let a few cans dry out when done so I got a few ready to go.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I cut the bell out of a gallon paint can and cut out of them. I just assumed that is what we all did.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I use these


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Plastic 1.5 gal bucket, don't like reg paint cans, too small and narrow.2gal too big, more to wash out.I make my own hooks out of wire from the one gal cans.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Plastic 1.5 gal bucket, don't like reg paint cans, too small and narrow.2gal too big, more to wash out.I make my own hooks out of wire from the one gal cans.


Too small and narrow? You using a 4-6 inch brush/

(We all have preferences)


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

CApainter said:


> a deuce





Rob said:


> I use these


I use the same and every other painter I know uses those.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Too small and narrow? You using a 4-6 inch brush/
> 
> (We all have preferences)


3.5, but I just don't like hunting for the opening I guess


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> 3.5, but I just don't like hunting for the opening I guess


That's my usual brush size.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I like the deuce because you can fit a 7" roller or slim jim into it for surgical attacks.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

i usually just use a 2.5 if i got normal walls to roll, I don't see why anybody would use a huge two gallon bucket for a brush


----------



## ShadesofGreen (Aug 26, 2009)

*The Most Practical Option*

I can't use anything other than a gallon can for a workpot. When I scrape off the excess using any other container it always drips over the sides. That makes me so mad you don't even know. The gallon has that lip to trap the paint and then you can clean it out. Plus, its already got paint in it so you don't have to clean it out. Oh yeah, and they're free. U know what I'm saying?

:smartass:

There are probably other reasons too.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Has anyone tried one of those thumb thingies with a gallon can?










I never have, but when I get "numb thumb" I wish I had one.

Now I use a cheap imitation of the Pelican


----------



## RC_Quality_Painting (Jun 15, 2009)

I used to use dueces all the time with a 3" brush. Over the last year I started using old gallon cans and I will never go back to a duece. I have several of the Handy Pails but really not all that impressed with them for some reason. 

daArch, that little thumb thingy looks pretty cool, will see if I can find some of those and try it out. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ShadesofGreen said:


> I can't use anything other than a gallon can for a workpot. When I scrape off the excess using any other container it always drips over the sides. That makes me so mad you don't even know. The gallon has that lip to trap the paint and then you can clean it out. Plus, its already got paint in it so you don't have to clean it out. Oh yeah, and they're free. U know what I'm saying?
> 
> :smartass:
> 
> There are probably other reasons too.


You can also take a nail or a punch. Poke holes so It can drain back in the can.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Has anyone tried one of those thumb thingies with a gallon can?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another useless piece of crap, your thumb still goes numb, just from plastic instead of metal.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Another useless piece of crap, your thumb still goes numb, just from plastic instead of metal.



Thanks Chris, I am assuming from experience you know this, not from pundits like Parodi or Murfy ?

BTW, I am also assuming you are not heading North this week ?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ShadesofGreen said:


> When I scrape off the excess


Is it me, or do other pros NOT scrape their brush off - except maybe when cleaning ?

I was taught to dip like an inch or so in the paint and then TAP the brush on the side of the container.

Who else?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> Is it me, or do other pros NOT scrape their brush off - except maybe when cleaning ?
> 
> I was taught to dip like an inch or so in the paint and then TAP the brush on the side of the container.
> 
> Who else?


I was taught to tap also. Another reason why a wider container is better, is you can isolate the paint to a small area of the container's interior sides. This helps keep your brush cleaner. To this day I try and do that, but it ends up all over the inside, especially on exteriors jobs.


----------



## ShadesofGreen (Aug 26, 2009)

*Scraping the Load*



daArch said:


> Is it me, or do other pros NOT scrape their brush off - except maybe when cleaning ?
> 
> I was taught to dip like an inch or so in the paint and then TAP the brush on the side of the container.
> 
> Who else?


Well, I think sometimes you have to have one clean side to make a perfectly straight line, so it works for me to use the lip to take it all off. When I need a double-sided load, I'll just run the bottom of the brush along the lip after pulling it straight out so that there isn't any drip and I have maximum load if I want it. It just seems to keep the paint pure and primed. And Believe me, I have one of the cleanest brushes and hands around.

And I have some sort of (maybe OCD) aversion to getting paint on the sides of my workpot. It's like I can keep it cleaner if there is less paint on the sides. If I "scrape" (maybe using the wrong word) it seems to drip back down to the bottom and I have less waste and less to clean off at the end of the day so that I save my pot. Plus, I'm always cleaning the sides anyway, so I want as little as possible over there.

The nailholes are a good idea, but I wonder if they'll allow it to drip quite enough. I like to keep the lip clean to because it scrapes better. :tooth:

I am inspired, though, by that pic of the plastic thumb aid. It's not that my thumb goes numb as much as my palm gets carpal tunnel. That thing gets sore, man, and it's because I have to lock my thumb around the handle. SW has that handle that's kindof modified to be more hand friendly, but this looks much better. Where is it, anybody?


----------



## ShadesofGreen (Aug 26, 2009)

*Raise the Kids Right*



CApainter said:


> I was taught to tap also. Another reason why a wider container is better, is you can isolate the paint to a small area of the container's interior sides. This helps keep your brush cleaner. To this day I try and do that, but it ends up all over the inside, especially on exteriors jobs.


You have to constantly be scraping the paint from close to the metal rim of the brush, but you can keep it from traveling down. People are amazed but, I'll end the day with no paint on my metal rim, even on exteriors. Drop it right and raise it right, just like Mama.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I always knew I was from the new school. Ive dealing with paint for about ten years a little bit before the Handy paint pail came out. I have never looked back never. I have seen you vets with the gallon can and have always scratched my head. Hell if it aint broke dont fix it it!!! The pelican or handy paint pail they hold your brush once in a blue I even attach it to my belt when doing extreme ladder stuff. :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

daArch said:


> Has anyone tried one of those thumb thingies with a gallon can?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was given a couple. They work. Now they have disappeared. (imagine that!)


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

this is kinda off topic but I wish those roller buckets that fit a 9 in roller had liners you could buy. I'd buy them in a heartbeat then. They would work great where you need to brush and roll an ext wall with lap siding. Theres a magnet for the brush too. So you can cut in with the brush and roll out at the same time. But I don't wanna use it without a liner. Dont wanna bother washing the whole bucket out after.


----------



## ShadesofGreen (Aug 26, 2009)

*Makin' money, man.*

Ok, I'm gonna come up with a clip that fits the rim of a gallon can and protrudes to hold the brush handle away from the paint on the rim. Gonna update myself from having to hold the handle in between my index and middle fingers while I'm holding the can handle. You can move it around too, so you can put it to one side when you have a ladder hook on and remove excess on the other side of the half.

Of course, that would be one more thing to clean, huh? Who cares, I'm gonna do it.
:tank:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> this is kinda off topic but I wish those roller buckets that fit a 9 in roller had liners you could buy. I'd buy them in a heartbeat then. They would work great where you need to brush and roll an ext wall with lap siding. Theres a magnet for the brush too. So you can cut in with the brush and roll out at the same time. But I don't wanna use it without a liner. Dont wanna bother washing the whole bucket out after.


I love these Speed Buckets just for that purpose. A six inch roller for slopping the paint on and a brush for laying it off all in one bucket. They are great for lap siding. 

I rinse them out the best I can. If some of the old color stays in it, no biggie. After you get several layers it normally peels off.



Just have to cut notches in the lip for the roller handle if you are on a ladder.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ShadesofGreen said:


> Ok, I'm gonna come up with a clip that fits the rim of a gallon can and protrudes to hold the brush handle away from the paint on the rim. Gonna update myself from having to hold the handle in between my index and middle fingers while I'm holding the can handle. You can move it around too, so you can put it to one side when you have a ladder hook on and remove excess on the other side of the half.
> 
> Of course, that would be one more thing to clean, huh? Who cares, I'm gonna do it.
> :tank:












http://paint-and-supplies.hardwares...-tools/magnetic-clip-brush-holder-660717.aspx


----------



## ShadesofGreen (Aug 26, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> http://paint-and-supplies.hardwares...-tools/magnetic-clip-brush-holder-660717.aspx


Didn't say I wanted to pay for it.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ShadesofGreen said:


> Didn't say I wanted to pay for it.


Just keeping you from re-inventing the wheel. I got your back. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Is it me, or do other pros NOT scrape their brush off - except maybe when cleaning ?
> 
> I was taught to dip like an inch or so in the paint and then TAP the brush on the side of the container.
> 
> Who else?


Yaup.


ShadesofGreen said:


> Didn't say I wanted to pay for it.


It's 10 bucks shipped to Huntsville, unless you have the parts for it sitting around in your shop and extra time I would just buy one.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Thanks Chris, I am assuming from experience you know this, not from pundits like Parodi or Murfy ?
> 
> BTW, I am also assuming you are not heading North this week ?


Right on both questons.No pundits involved.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Ditto, but we call them a cut pot.


I was wracking my grey matter to the name you folks call you "kettles".

Soon as I saw your reply PWG it came back :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Rob said:


> I use these


Rob, ours have instructions with them.
The manufacturers must think we're dumba55es


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> http://paint-and-supplies.hardwares...-tools/magnetic-clip-brush-holder-660717.aspx



They have some of these on the counter at my local SW. So I'm sure yous does to. Less than $5.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Just my Humble opinion and I mean humble... If your adapting anything to a paint can then your final destination is either the pelican or the paint pail!!!! Could the pros please critique those two products and tell me their opinions please. I probably sound like a rep!! the one thing I love about them is that it gives you a complete free hand and your hand that is holding the paint isn't in some compromised position when it holds the can and brush.. I dont know where I would be without those device's:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I am a tapper and slapper! I like the duece buckets, they fit weenie roller. Most of my paint comes out of a 5er.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't have the energy to search and quote.

Nail holes in gallon can rims: One of my friends "invented" that in about '74. We thought it was the ballz. Turns out if you try to store paint in that can with the top on, the seal is compromised.

My father had a red plastic collar thing that snapped on a paint can. It had a spout thing to pour the paint, edges to scrape the brush, and a magnet to hold the brush. A real DIY'er thing. I thing he prolly got it at Sears. Like in the 60's.

My favorite practice was to put the paint in a 1 lb coffee can and then put that can in a paint pot. The smaller surface area of paint exposed to the air slowed down the thickening of the paint. The coffee can was expendable so no worries about sides being painty. And there was enough room in the pot around the coffee can to rest my brush. Don't you hate it when you rest a brush across a pail and it falls in - up to its ferrule ? :cursing:  

This was only for cutting and small trim work. Worked for me.


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

I personally use cut pots usually 5qt, paint cans and plastic paint cans that I have cleaned out and cut the top off of. I guess I like the 5 qt the best because they stack and don't take up a lot of room on the van. One of our painters uses a handy paint pail, but the rest use whatever is available.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

CA painter and Rob both use duece buckets ?? can anybody fill me in I presume there some sort of bucket


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

two gallon bucket , I think, don't get why you would want to unless you had a 6 inch brush in there...


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

just use a 1 gallon plastic pail. 
we call 'em cutting tins. basically to imitate an empty gallon can. the bonus is that after 5 or six coats of latex that you paint out at the end of each day, you get a nice peel in one piece. you never have to wash out the bucket. just fan it out after you pour back the excess. when the build up starts to come away from the sides on it's own, let it dry and pull it out.

'latex paint is just bags that aint been made yet!'

Jonny
Paint Well


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

wide plastic buckets from crappy cheap bargain stores. lol.
just a normal bucket to pour the paint in, walk around and cut-in.


----------



## LatexKing (Nov 11, 2009)

I use coffee cans.
I wash them out with dish soap for the obvious reasons and bring them to work and put a piece of tape on the lid with either SG for semi-gloss , C for ceiling paint, or W for the Wall paint. 
The plastic lid keeps crap out and the freshness in.
Also, when not in use even for a few minutes, a put the lid on and I don't have to worry about the dip****s I work with knocking it over and spilling paint all over the place.
_They_ use empty,(we usually don't have running water)dirty old Dunkin Donuts coffee cups.
Not only is it lousy coffee, but these clowns are always knocking them over and running to me to borrow my rags to clean up the mess.
Slows us down and wastes time.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

LK,

"suggest" to them to put those freaking coffee cups in a regular paint pail. That way when they knock them over, there's a little extra time before the paint runs onto the drops./

Painting outa coffee CUPS ????. WOW! You do work with a crew of brainiacs, don't you ?


----------



## MattRoefer (Nov 24, 2009)

What about the Handy Painter Pal? Your brush doesn't get dirty and it allows you to not lose your thumbs holding a can? (the magnetic side works great as long as your brush is stainless steel and not fake)


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess one of the critiques of the paint pal and the pelican is that you run out of paint. With the paint can when it runs out you just have no more paint!


----------

